# Men's clothing style



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

Question for the ladies,

What clothes look sexy on a man?

I've seen a few threads discussing women and their dressing, so it would be interesting to know what you consider sexy on a man :smile2:


----------



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

Would depend on the day and occasion. I like nice clean jeans, t shirt and sweater over it or jeans and a button down, tennis shoes or boots. 

IMO not a suit unless something called for a tux.
Not polo with slacks. Maybe I've only seen unattractive guys in suits, slacks and polos.

Again would depend on day and occasion.


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

Is there such a thing as slu*ty looking men? :smile2:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Ones that he wears with confidence.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Anything but a netted vest, shirts open up all the way to your navel with a gold chain. Yikes.

I love my man in jeans, white or black T's. Just walking away from me. The view is gorgeous. Mmmm.>


----------



## Anon1111 (May 29, 2013)

open to the navel shirts with gold chains I am sure are huge in some parts of the word. chicks probably faint at the site of glinting gold just grazing the top of the navel through burly navel hair on the right guy.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I think there would be a lot of variation in what we find sexy on a man, as far as clothes.

Some chicks dig country boys, so would love to see some well fitting jeans, a wrangler shirt and a cowboy hat and boots.

Some chicks dig sporty dudes, so would love to see something like a dude on his way to practice for the NBA team he's on.

Some chicks dig business guys, so a great suit with great shoes.

There are several other taste variations.

Even within those who agree on a specific style leaning, women may disagree on which type of shoes or which type of cowboy hat or which type of sporty clothes are best and sexiest.

What is your wife into?


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Please, no tennis shoes with jeans.

My favorite thing my husband wears is a white button down shirt, good jeans and boots (preferably nice western boots). Of course, he also looks good in suits, etc., but I prefer the more casual look on him.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I think it depends on the situation. My husband looks sexy in a suit but also looks sexy in a t-shirt and jeans. 

I think if the clothes fit well and are not out-dated you really can't go wrong. 

Oh and no skinny jeans. (I give a slight pass on these only for guys less than 25 years of age)


----------



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

karole said:


> Please, no tennis shoes with jeans.


I will take tennis shoes with jeans over black lace less work boots, grey calf high socks, athletic shorts and a boys t-shirt two sizes too small on a big belly and man boobs tucked in to the shorts. That's what I've had to look at regularly over the past 14 years.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

What? no Cargo shorts?
No uniforms?
Lots of votes for jeans.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

brooklynAnn said:


> Just walking away from me. The view is gorgeous. Mmmm.>


I have one of those too .

Honestly, much of my day is spent just watching him from behind. 

:lol:

(To answer the question, I love a guy in well-fitting jeans, boots and a nice t-shirt.)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustAFamilyMan (Aug 27, 2015)

I've learned over the years, born and raised on a farm did not impart this knowledge, that fit is everything. Like... everything.

You can switch looks very quickly and still look great so long as the things you're wearing fit YOU. Sometimes a little tailoring might be necessary, but it makes a world of difference. What to watch out for that I used to not really pay much attention to:

- Wearing loose clothing does not hide extra pounds. It does keep your rolls and bulge from appearing quite so pronounced, but the only reason that is happening is that YOUR CLOTHES ARE EVEN LARGER IN PROFILE THAN YOUR FAT.
- You can't just buy random things off the rack like a sport jacket, t-shirt, jeans and pair of tennis shoes and look like House. That may be a description of the items he's wearing, but it's all in the cut of each. I've watched middle aged men run around in double breasted jackets with an under armor t-shirt, jeans and a pair of slip-on ECCOs and just look absolutely ridiculous. 
- Be very careful when attempting to emulate a famous person's look. The looks are carefully curated and tailored based on their body shape. You can often find ways to capture the essence of the look, but it's going to require effort and doing something at least I'm loathe doing: Shopping and trying on clothes. When I finally set about fixing my blindness to how I dressed, it required hours and hours of trying on different brands. 
- Find a tailor you trust. Sometimes you just can't fix the last 10% of what's wrong with off the rack clothes. Get them tailored.
- Buy fewer, better quality items. When spending, move up in quality FIRST. If you can afford quality and bulk, awesome, but always go with quality over quantity
- Figure out whether you're a mesomorph, ectomorph or endomorph. Find looks you like on guys that appear to be the same. It'll make your life much easier
- Shoes matter. A LOT. Stop buying crappy shoes. Spend the $30 on a set of shoe trees so your shoes don't look like you just robbed them from a homeless person. Stop buying shoes meant for niche outfits and wearing them with jeans every day (looking at you dude with the incredibly thin, elegant leather loafers and pair of 501 levis). Think of shoes like glasses frames: You want them to be noticed for being nice, but then effortlessly blend into everything else such that people forget that they're there. 
- Keep yourself groomed. Throwing a tux on a gorilla just makes for cute children's books. Men could typically use a side clean up every 3-4 weeks at the least.
- Keep yourself groomed 2: SHAVE YOUR NECK. If you plan to show your shoulders? SHAVE THE SHOULDERS.

There is much, much more.


----------



## knightRider (Dec 31, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> I think there would be a lot of variation in what we find sexy on a man, as far as clothes.
> 
> Some chicks dig country boys, so would love to see some well fitting jeans, a wrangler shirt and a cowboy hat and boots.
> 
> ...


Shes think I dress like a tart sometimes :wink2:

I wear nice fitting suits with the top 2 shirt buttons undone and that turns her on :nerd: Shes also likes me in well fitted jeans and a shaven face. She says I look like a drunk with stuble :x

Seems jeans are very popular. Thanks for all the comments so far!


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

My wife likes anything stylish that is fitted in the right places (the jeans and plain white t shirt is an easy win), but nothing quite does it for her like a sharp suit.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

knightRider said:


> Seems jeans are very popular.


Correction. Nicely fitted jeans in a cut and color that flatter the wearer are very popular. It's still entirely possible for a man to look very not-good in jeans.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Love well cut, stylish, current style suits. They have to be good quality and cut, Mr H is very tall and looks hot as hell in his business suits, the ex is a lot shorter but very muscular, he also looks good in a well cut suit. So it is all about the quality and fit IMHO.

Overall am attracted to well dressed men, suit, tie and expensive shoes.
For casual the same rules apply, well cut and good quality. Jeans and well fitting T Shirt is great for a BBQ or casual event, jeans and stylish over shirt is great for casual dinner out. 

Mr H wears a suit 5 days a week and for some more up market social occasions, hot as hell and he is lucky to make it out the door in one piece some days.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

Holland said:


> Love well cut, stylish, current style suits. They have to be good quality and cut, Mr H is very tall and looks hot as hell in his business suits, the ex is a lot shorter but very muscular, he also looks good in a well cut suit. So it is all about the quality and fit IMHO.
> 
> Overall am attracted to well dressed men, suit, tie and expensive shoes.
> For casual the same rules apply, well cut and good quality. Jeans and well fitting T Shirt is great for a BBQ or casual event, jeans and stylish over shirt is great for casual dinner out.
> ...


Now I'm not much of a style guru but a friend once told me its all about shape and simplicity for blokes. Shape cos women love shoulders chests bums and legs and simplicity because having too much going on (pockets, patterns, colours) just distracts from the shape....

I think he had it about right with hindsight.


----------

